# Steroids and snoring



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So what causes the excessive snoring when you on a course. My gf can hear me cutting red woods down even though she is wearing ear plugs!!

Is it carrying excess water?

or

Is it rise in blood preasure?

Perhaps just excess weight around the nasal and neck? Which would be due to water. Cause come Jan I'm probably going to be sleeping on the couch for 3 months!!!


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

might be just you mate 

i dont snor and never have done.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

matokane said:


> might be just you mate
> 
> i dont snor and never have done.


Neither did at your age. It's only really started in the last year or two for me. I'm 30 on sunday.  Probably going to get much worse.


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,

turned 34 in august and just recetly started a course. Today my GF said to me that my snoring has gotten a lot worse. I never really thought it could be due to the roids. Could imagine it being down to the recently aquired 3r and 4h chins and new neck just below he back of my head perhaps causing some kind of breathing difficulty at night :confused1:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

it gets worse.....

i can snore for england some days, others not a whisper...

i wonder if sticking a couple of dbol up my nose will cure it?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

She doesnt hear me when off steroids. Though these days I have her wearing ear plugs so perhaps I am still snoring?

But when on a course I sometimes wake up and my dam mouth is sore and I know I've be screaming the haka all night!! On my back, side, stomach, it dont matter. I'm going to cut through sherwood forest.

Now if it's water bloat I can work on that and perhaps try keep excess water down.

I'll the dbol tonight slamdog. What kind of dosage you recomend.

Perhaps a hose pipe up the anoos will prevent me building up preasure??


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Purely water related I'd say. There's a lot of aereola tissue around the nasal cavity and throat which is the major site of water retention in response to increases in anti diuretic hormone.

I bet everyone who competes here doesnt snore the weeks before they step onstage.


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

Man i dont know but it happened to me on Tren very bad.

Snored like a train .

Now she says i never snore.

I been off tren for months.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> Purely water related I'd say. There's a lot of aereola tissue around the nasal cavity and throat which is the major site of water retention in response to increases in anti diuretic hormone.
> 
> I bet everyone who competes here doesnt snore the weeks before they step onstage.


Interesting always wondered about this myself TBH


----------



## intim8ed (Oct 31, 2006)

My snoring was so bad at one time, wife nagged so much, I got my GP to refer me to a consultant. One thing he said was that blokes with a collar size above 15 1/2 inches will snore due to the tubes being partially compressed. I took a larger collar size than that before I started training so nothing down for me !

He did offer to do an operation, something to do with soft pallet tissue ~I think, but again, said it would probably only work for two weeks. Decided she could stick with the ear plugs !


----------



## intim8ed (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry, work for two years.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So reduce water then and we should be ok.

Shame she did seem to enjoy watching TV last night at 3am downstairs on the couch? Would hate to fix it and take that personnel time of hers away!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I also snore so loudly its stupid, the women hate it lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MXD said:


> I also snore so loudly its stupid, *the women hate it *lol


plural  i like it!

haha

Yeah I snore more so when on AAS but also when I got a cold..


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I'll the dbol tonight slamdog. What kind of dosage you recomend.
> 
> Perhaps a hose pipe up the anoos will prevent me building up preasure??


i dunno... enough to match the size of a couple of paracetamol caps....

maybe the hosepipe will work too....

I dunno what the fuss is.... remember the time you first went out with her and you didn't even know she went to the toilet let alone lay logs for england? snoring? nahh she was sooo sweet she never could do that... these days she probably snores worse than you...

My missus can wake herself up with her snoring sometimes....

Its great working nights... you get the bed to yourself all day long


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Yeah I snore more so when on AAS but also when I got a cold..


 :whistling:

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yes, yes you do!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I snore way more on cycle.

Sleep apnea is more common with the use of steroids.

That is one of the sides of TRT actually...lol

Get a c-pap, or a snore guard.

The c-pap blows aid in and you can only breathe through your nose, those also come with a water thing that keeps moisture.

The snore guard pushes your jaw fwd, this keep the airway more open.

SNoring is more prominant on your back than your side's.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MissBC said:


> :whistling:
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yes, yes you do!!!


Come now.. this is a serious thread about snoring not your bedroom activities.



hackskii said:


> I snore way more on cycle.
> 
> Sleep apnea is more common with the use of steroids.
> 
> ...


Chap at work uses the c-pap. It's that contraption you put on your face right. Look like a dying patient of some disease?

The snore guard I'll have to try. For my own sake too cause waking up with a mouth like a desert and raw back throat from heavy snoring is not nice. These are the sides of steroids they dont talk about. :cursing:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

is the snore guard like them sticky strips you put over your nose?


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Come now.. this is a serious thread about snoring not your bedroom activities.
> 
> Chap at work uses the c-pap. It's that contraption you put on your face right. Look like a dying patient of some disease?
> 
> The snore guard I'll have to try. For my own sake too cause waking up with a mouth like a desert and raw back throat from heavy snoring is not nice. These are the sides of steroids they dont talk about. :cursing:


 This is not good, when I snore it shows on the Richter scale and I'm natural.

The misses complains like hell now and I'm looking at doing a T350 cycle in the new year, she's as good as got in the hospital for the op (for the snoring) already.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Slamdog said:


> is the snore guard like them sticky strips you put over your nose?


Those are the breathe right nasal strips, it is diffrent, but those help too.

There was some emmolulant spray that works, it uses things that keep the mouth hydrated.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmmmm this is all v. interesting. I maintain that I don't snore, but I do really, and this might just make it worse...!


----------

